# Rhinestone questions



## hotshirtz1202 (Oct 16, 2014)

What materials are best for crystals and rhinestones. Will the stick well on dry fit apparel? Thanks


----------



## AliciasSignShop (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been wondering about rhinestones as well... Thinking that may be something I try to look into next year.


----------



## demarrisgene (Apr 19, 2012)

I primarily do rhinestone tees. I have used just about any fabric. The dry fit tees are becoming more requested and I do recommend turning the heat down when using that type of material and use the Teflon cover so that the shirt does not get scorched.


----------

